# Canadian Warplane Heritage Lancaster



## Kemp (May 20, 2017)

I am attaching a link to our local paper the Voice of Pelhan and their article written by the pilot who flys the Lancaster out of Hamilton, Ontario Canada. Any one who lives in the Niagara region of Ontario has a regular view of the plane in the spring summer and fall.

The article is about their flight to the UK a few years ago. Enjoy!!!

The Voice of Pelham, April 26 2017


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing her this year gone up in yet another temporary set of markings. Great idea the CWH came up with to do this.


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## IdahoRenegade (Jul 21, 2017)

I remember her as a kid. We had vacationed up in Goderich and she was on pylons, got to crawl through her then. Finally saw here fly in Geneseo many years later.


----------

